# se le - análisis sintáctico



## Diddy

Hola foro!!

Quisiera que me ayudaran con el siguiente análisis sintáctico.
Copio el párrafo completo para encontrarle el sentido:

Hay ecos inolvidables.  Son como rugido del mar, cuando silbando el viento, azota, encrespado, la pedregosa orilla. Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás.

Entiendo que se está hablando del rugido, entonces analizándolo:

Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás.

[(Se le oye una vez en la vida) y (no se olvida jamás).]

Se = objeto directo. Pronombre que se refiere al rugido del mar
le = objeto indirecto (se le oye A ÉL)
oye = núcleo del predicado
una vez = circunstancial
en la vida = circunstancial
y = nexo
no = circunstancial
se = objeto directo. También se refiere al rugido del mar
olvida = NP
jamás = circunstancial.

Mi duda específicamente es con respecto a los pronominales "se" y "le".



Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Diddy said:


> *¡*Hola*,* foro!
> 
> Hay ecos inolvidables.  Son como rugido del mar, cuando silbando el viento, azota, encrespado, la pedregosa orilla. Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás.
> 
> *Se* = ¿objeto directo? Pronombre que se refiere al rugido del mar
> le = ¿Objeto indirecto? porque se refiere también al rugido del mar, me confunde...
> oye = núcleo del predicado
> una vez = circunstancial
> en la vida = circunstancial
> y = nexo
> no = circunstancial
> *se* = ¿objeto directo? se refiere también al rugido del mar
> olvida = NP
> jamás = circunstancial.
> Gracias y saludos,


Hola.

Dejando de lado mi opinión (pésima) sobre cómo está redactada esa oración, los dos "se" que te remarco son marca de conjugación del verbo en forma impersonal, nada que ver con complementos directos o indirectos.

Saludos


----------



## Diddy

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> Dejando de lado mi opinión (pésima) sobre cómo está redactada esa oración, los dos "se" que te remarco son marca de conjugación del verbo en forma impersonal, nada que ver con complementos directos o indirectos.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por tu opinión.  Entonces, si los dos "se" fueran parte de la conjugación del verbo, ¿qué función le pondrías al "le"?


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El "le" es un caso de leísmo. Tal vez el autor sea español. En Hispanoamérica diríamos: _Se *lo *oye una vez en la vida. _Y cumple la función de objeto directo.
En voz pasiva: _El rugido del mar es oído una vez en la vida._


----------



## Diddy

Guillermogustavo said:


> El "le" es un caso de leísmo. Tal vez el autor sea español. En Hispanoamérica diríamos: _Se *lo *oye una vez en la vida. _Y cumple la función de objeto directo.
> En voz pasiva: _El rugido del mar es oído una vez en la vida._


Gracias por tu opinión. Me confunde un poco al unir los dos comentarios recibidos porque si "se" formara parte del verbo, como opinaron antes, puede ir un objeto directo en el medio de las dos piezas del verbo?  Saludos,


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sí, cuando el OD o el OI están en forma de *pronombre.
*
_Se_ _*lo *_oye una vez en la vida. ( OD: _lo _)
_Se_ _*le*_ regaló un libro.  ( _OD: un libro / _OI: _le_ )

No sé a qué te refieres con que _*se*_ forma parte del verbo. Es un pronombre, que tiene muchos usos.

http://dle.rae.es/?w=se&m=form&o=h

El caso *2.* es el que se aplica en este caso.


----------



## Diddy

Guillermogustavo said:


> Sí, cuando el OD o el OI están en forma de *pronombre.
> *
> _*Se*_ _*lo *_oye una vez en la vida. ( OD: _lo _)
> _*Se*_ _*le*_ regaló un libro.  ( _OD: un libro / _OI: _le_ )
> 
> No sé a qué te refieres con que _*se*_ forma parte del verbo. Es un pronombre, que tiene muchos usos.
> 
> http://dle.rae.es/?w=se&m=form&o=h
> 
> El caso *2.* es el que se aplica en este caso.



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.  Me refiero al "*Se*" que aparece al principio de las dos oraciones que pones arriba y que te marqué con rojo, ¿qué función sintáctica tienen dentro de cada oración?

Porque, si junto lo que me ponen en el primer post, lo tuyo y lo que explica la RAE en el caso 2., el análisis sintáctico quedaría así:

*Se* le *oye* una vez en la vida.
*NP*   OD   *NP*     CIRC.        CIRC

Mi duda es ¿puede un OD ir en el medio de un NP?   o 
¿No será que en este caso todo junto "Se le oye" es el NP porque "se" y "le" es lo mismo (el rugido del mar)?

Porque en este otro ejemplo, el "se" y el "lo" se refieren a distintas cosas, por eso diferente función sintáctica:

Se lo regalé.

Se = OI  (a él o a ella)
lo = OD  (lo que regalé)
regalé = NP

Saludos,


----------



## Sibutlasi

En la página a la que le remite Guillermogustavo en #6, el tipo de _se_ que aparece en _*Se* le oye una vez y no *se* olvida jamás _es, en realidad, *el tipo 3*, no el tipo 2, si no recuerdo mal. Ese tipo de _Se_ es un 'pronombre' personal clítico (átono) de tercera persona, pero de referencia genérica, que se adjunta al verbo *delante* del resto de los clíticos porque sustituye al sujeto de la oración, pero, sin embargo, *no* aparece en la posición del sujeto, como se ve claramente cuando hay una negación. Mientras que la posición canónica del sujeto cuando es pre-verbal *precede* a la de la negación (cf. _*Juan* no fuma/*No *Juan* fuma_), la del _se_ clítico de sujeto *sigue* a la de la negación: decimos _Hoy en día *no* *se* fuma tanto como antes, _no_ *Hoy en día *se* *no* fuma tanto como antes. _En cuanto al _le, _como le ha explicado muy bien Guillermogustavo en #4, es una versión *leísta* del pronombre sustituto del complemento directo de _oye, _y, según las recomendaciones de la RAE, debería ser _lo, no *le, _porque se refiere a una entidad no humana. [Si el referente es de género masculino *y* un ser humano, muchos hablantes prefieren sustituirlo por _le_ en vez de _lo_, un tipo de leísmo que permite diferenciar a los CD masculinos humanos de los neutros o masculinos no-humanos y que suele ser aceptado como 'correcto', pero ese no es el caso aquí].

Por cierto, el análisis que Ud. propone en #7 para _Se le oye_ (= NP + OD + NP) es disparatado, y la duda que le surge de él también: un OD no puede ir incrustado dentro de un 'NP', ni _Se le oye_ puede ser todo ello un 'NP'. Obviamente, _oye_ (igual que _regalé_, en otro ejemplo que da más abajo) es un verbo, no un 'NP', y no debería mezclar la terminología inglesa - 'NP' = Noun Phrase - con la española - 'OD' = Objeto Directo -  ni las *funciones* (sujeto, OD, etc.) con las *categorías* (N, FN, V, etc.); son conceptos diferentes. En términos funcionales, el análisis habitual de _Se le oye_ sería  [Sujeto + [OD + [Núcleo del Predicado]]], y en términos categoriales sería [Pron. Clítico + [Pron. Clítico + Verbo.]] (o acaso [Cl.+[Cl.+V]], si se entiende que 'clítico' ya implica 'pronominal').

S.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sibutlasi said:


> En la página a la que le remite Guillermogustavo en #6, el tipo de _se_ que aparece en _*Se* le oye una vez y no *se* olvida jamás _es, en realidad, *el tipo 3*, no el tipo 2, si no recuerdo mal.


Sí, tienes razón . Perdón por el error, me enredé con la pasiva refleja...



Sibutlasi said:


> no debería mezclar la terminología inglesa - 'NP' = Noun Phrase - con la española - 'OD' = Objeto Directo -


En todo momento NP significó _núcleo del predicado.
_
Por lo demás, gracias por tu aporte, Sibutlasi. Me ha servido a mí también . Dicen que el morfema _*se*_ es el terror de los análisis sintácticos.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Guillermogustavo said:


> En todo momento NP significó _núcleo del predicado._
> .



Esa es una lectura muy caritativa, pero entonces nuestro OP no ha sido consistente en el uso de las siglas, porque en #7 también aplica el análisis "NP" al_ Se _de_ Se le oye. 

S._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Yo interpreto que lo que Diddy quiso preguntar en #7 al poner:
*
Se   *le  *oye *una vez en la vida.
*NP* OD  *NP*    CIRC.   CIRC

es si _*se*_ y _*oye*_ podían considerarse dos partes del núcleo del predicado, con un elemento (un OD) intercalado entre ambas partes. La respuesta, como bien has dicho, es negativa.


----------



## Diddy

Muchas gracias por sus aportes.  Efectivamente, NP es núcleo del predicado, no es que esté mezclando nomenclatura inglesa. Gracias, Guillermogustavo, por la explicación anterior para aclarar mi post.

Leeré muy despacio y varias veces las explicación se Sibutlasi para comprenderlo mejor, pues para mí es nuevo eso de que un pronombre clítico pueda fungir como un NS (núcleo del sujeto). Siempre creí que los pronombres clíticos fungían como OD (objeto directo), OI (objeto indirecto) o SCR (signo de cuasireflejo) cuando el pronominal queda unido al verbo (formando ambos el NP =núcleo del predicado).

Volviendo a la oración en cuestión:

*Se* le oye una vez en la vida y no *se* olvida jamás.

Si el primer "se" que aparece fuera un NS, como lo sugiere Sibutlasi, entonces el segundo "se" también debería serlo, pues ambos se refieren a la misma cosa.  La verdad, me parece raro... porque *se olvida* es NP (pronombre cíclico + verbo), y si en la primera parte no estuviera el "le" y quedara "*se oye*", también sería un NP, pero no habría NS y eso no puede ser.  Siento que la manzana de la discordia es ese "le" allí metido... y así es como yo lo veo ahora. 

Seguiré dándole vueltas y gracias por su paciencia.

Saludos,


----------



## S.V.

Sí, tienen la misma función. Si entiendo parte de la confusion, '_se_ _lo_' también le ha de sonar raro, pero en ambos casos puede reemplazarlo fácilmente con una pasiva: _Es oído, no es olvidado_. El significado no cambia, por lo que es un _se_ pasivo.

Luego como ya decían, ese _le_ funciona como _lo_. Es algo común después de _se_ [_Leísmo_, 4f]:

*f)* Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada: _Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo_;_ Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s)_ se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda»_ (Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]); _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito»_ (Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]); _«Al rey se le veía poco»_ (UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s): «Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía»_ (Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. [...]​Si cambiamos el género de _rugido_, quizá también se resuelve la duda; aunque luego hay otras formas de formar la construcción:

_Es como la voz del mar. Se la oye una vez en la vida y no se_ (_la_) _olvida jamás. = Es oída, no es olvidada_


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola.

Respecto del leísmo, casi ninguno de los casos del DPD citados por S.V. son aplicables a la región (Cono Sur) donde vivo. Mi postura prersonal es que _le_ y _les_ referido al OD es siempre un error gramatical. Lo que puede ocurrir en ciertos casos (y el DPD lo menciona, y también se discutió en otro hilo) es que hay verbos que, aunque figuran como transitivos, se vuelven intransitivos cuando la acción es involuntaria. Ese uso se da incluso por estos lares.
Los mendigos de la esquina _*la*_ asustaron.
(porque amagaron a perseguirla)
Los mendigos de la esquina _*le*_ asustaron.
(por su apariencia, sin haber hecho nada).

En el primer caso _asustar_ es transitivo, y ella es OD.
En el segundo caso _asustar_ funciona como intransitivo, por lo tanto, ella es OI.

Volviendo a la cuestión central de tu consulta, (y aclarando que soy sólo un aficionado a estas cuestiones) a mí también me extrañó lo dicho por Sibutlasi. Para mí la función sintáctica de los dos *se* es M. Imp. (marca de impersonalidad), como ya lo había dicho Miguel On Ojj en #2. Es decir:

_Se.........le....oye_
M. Imp.   OD    NP
_Se.......olvida_
M Imp.   NP


----------



## Aviador

Yo concuerdo, me parce que se trata de una construcción impersonal con _se_. Una forma de comprobarlo puede ser compararla con construcciones personales con sujeto expreso:

*Nosotros lo oímos una vez en la vida...*
*Tú lo oyes una vez en la vida...*
*Uno lo oye una vez en la vida...*
*(Se) ∅ lo oye una vez en la vida...* (el símbolo de conjunto vacío ocupa el lugar en el que debería estar el sujeto, que si existiera, no sería necesaria la marca de impersonalidad _se_)
Respecto del pronombre del objeto directo, me parece que ni siquiera la permisiva RAE admite como correcto el uso del dativo _le_ para los OD si no se refieren éstos a un sujeto *humano masculino singular*. Por lo tanto, como _rugido del mar_ no es un sujeto animado, pronominalizado como OD debe ser necesariamente _lo_.

Dicho lo anterior, creo que, como _rugido del mar_ es inanimado, en lugar de una impersonal, lo normal habría sido el uso de una construcción de pasiva refleja: _Se oye una vez en la vida_..., cuya forma perifrástica sería _Es oído una vez en la vida_...


----------



## S.V.

No es bueno mezclarle a uno varios temas, luego vea, ha. Corrijo. Sí, ese _se_ es impersonal, lo que es la tercera definición en el DLE, como decía Sib, no el segundo que mencionabas en #6. Quizá fue las palabras que usan, pero sí, la 3 es la definición del impersonal.

Pasivas e impersonales a veces no difieren, pero en este caso está claro; solo trate de cambiar el referente a uno plural y el verbo no cambia: _Se los oye__ _Se las oye__, en contraste con las pasivas _se oyen voces_, _se oyen rugidos_.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

S.V. said:


> Sí, ese _se_ es impersonal, lo que es la tercera definición en el DLE, como decía Sib, no el segundo que mencionabas en #6.


Sí, sí, sí. No sigan machacándome con el error . Tanto pensar la frase: el_ rugido del mar se oye toda la vida,_ que olvidé la frase original y apunté a la pasiva refleja...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Aviador said:


> Dicho lo anterior, creo que, como _rugido del mar_ es inanimado, en lugar de una impersonal, lo normal habría sido el uso de una construcción de pasiva refleja: _Se oye una vez en la vida_...,



Si uno toma el texto original: _Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás, _el autor puso la primera oración en impersonal, y la segunda en pasiva refleja.

De modo que corrigiendo mi análisis en #14:

_Se.........le....oye_
M.Imp.  OD    NP
_Se.........olvida_
MPas.R.    NP


----------



## flljob

Guillermogustavo said:


> El "le" es un caso de leísmo. Tal vez el autor sea español. En Hispanoamérica diríamos: _Se *lo *oye una vez en la vida. _Y cumple la función de objeto directo.
> En voz pasiva: _El rugido del mar es oído una vez en la vida._


En México: se le oye (aunque sea el mar). Es un dativo. No puede ser objeto directo. Si fuera un pronombre reflexivo, sería un OD: el mar se oye a sí mismo.


----------



## S.V.

Sí, el leísmo toma muchas formas, como para no dejar dormir a algunos. Luego la norma mencionada de _solo para los machos_ no tiene mucho cuerpo por acá, si en principio era pensada para España, como la RAE luego admite cuando explica el leísmo de cortesía. Aunque en cualquier caso se podría defender que se personifica el rugido.

Le he leído en otras ocasiones, que defiende eso de que es dativo. Deberá admitir que no tiene sentido discutir eso para alguien que nos viene preguntando qué es cada cosa.

Dejémoslo como leísmos ensuciados por la fama del primo español, y que por lo tanto no serán analizados lo suficiente quizá. Luego _le _entramos más.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> En México: se le oye (aunque sea el mar). Es un dativo. No puede ser objeto directo.


Es OD. _Oír_ es transitivo. El rugido del mar es oído. El _le_ se puede justificar por otros criterios, pero no porque sea OI.

La oración en cuestión: _Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás, _es una oración compuesta, cuya primera cláusula es una impersonal con leísmo, y la segunda cláusula una pasiva refleja. Por eso resulta tan complicada.


----------



## Sibutlasi

Diddy said:


> Muchas gracias por sus aportes.  Efectivamente, NP es núcleo del predicado, no es que esté mezclando nomenclatura inglesa. Gracias, Guillermogustavo, por la explicación anterior para aclarar mi post.
> 
> Leeré muy despacio y varias veces las explicación se Sibutlasi para comprenderlo mejor, pues para mí es nuevo eso de que un pronombre clítico pueda fungir como un NS (núcleo del sujeto). Siempre creí que los pronombres clíticos fungían como OD (objeto directo), OI (objeto indirecto) o SCR (signo de cuasireflejo) cuando el pronominal queda unido al verbo (formando ambos el NP =núcleo del predicado).
> 
> Volviendo a la oración en cuestión:
> 
> *Se* le oye una vez en la vida y no *se* olvida jamás.
> 
> Si el primer "se" que aparece fuera un NS, como lo sugiere Sibutlasi, entonces el segundo "se" también debería serlo, pues ambos se refieren a la misma cosa.  La verdad, me parece raro... porque *se olvida* es NP (pronombre cíclico + verbo), y si en la primera parte no estuviera el "le" y quedara "*se oye*", también sería un NP, pero no habría NS y eso no puede ser.  Siento que la manzana de la discordia es ese "le" allí metido... y así es como yo lo veo ahora.
> 
> Seguiré dándole vueltas y gracias por su paciencia.
> 
> Saludos,



Siento el malentendido. Yo nunca había visto 'NP' como abreviatura de 'Núcleo del Predicado', y al ser este un foro mixto de gramática inglesa y española supuse que 'NP' era la abreviatura de Noun Phrase, un uso totalmente estándar en gramática inglesa.
De todas formas, no intervengo de nuevo por esa razón, sino porque acabo de darme cuenta, al leer su mensaje, de que en la línea 1 de mi #8 puse sin querer en negrita no solo el primer _se_, como era mi intención, sino también el segundo, el de _.....y no *se* olvida jamás_, que, naturalmente, *no es* un _se_ que actúe como clítico de sujeto impersonal; el primer _se_ sí lo es, pero el segundo no, tiene toda la razón. Esto es fácil de demostrar: a _No se olvida jamás_ le podemos añadir un sujeto que concordará con el verbo, e.g., _El primer amor/Los primeros amores no se olvid*a*/olvid*an* jamás, _luego es evidente que ese _se _no puede ser un clítico de sujeto, porque no puede haber un doble sujeto, uno específico, no humano, etc. y el otro genérico, humano, etc_._ Otra cosa sería si la cláusula fuera paralela a la que precede, i.e., _... y no se *lo/le* olvida jamás_. Lo que hace un poco extraño a ese par de coordinadas de _Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás_ es que dan lugar a un 'zeugma', porque lo que funciona como complemento directo de _oir_ en la primera *no* funciona como complemento directo, sino *como sujeto* *tácito*, en la segunda. No es que un zeugma de ese tipo, por sí mismo, sea una construcción invalidante (cf. _*Lo* compré con mucha ilusión y *[  ]* me ha decepcionado por completo_), pero en este caso la construcción zeugmática tiene como consecuencia que hay que reanalizar el segundo _se_, que por su posición parece paralelo al primero, pero *no* lo es.

S.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Sibutlasi said:


> Lo que hace un poco extraño a ese par de coordinadas de _Se le oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida jamás_ es que dan lugar a un 'zeugma', porque lo que funciona como complemento directo de _oir_ en la primera *no* funciona como complemento directo, sino *como sujeto* *tácito*, en la segunda.


Yo más bien diría "como sujeto paciente (o pasivo) y tácito".


----------



## Sibutlasi

Guillermogustavo said:


> Yo más bien diría "como sujeto paciente (o pasivo) y tácito".



Las preferencias de cada quien son cuestión de gustos y no merece la pena discutir sobre ellas cuando solo son eso, pero la terminología tradicionalmente utilizada para describir estas construcciones con _se_ mezcla y confunde criterios sintácticos, semánticos y morfológicos, con el resultado de que todo parece mucho mas complicado de lo que es, tanto para los nativos como para los pobres extranjeros que desean aprender español.

Ya sé que es habitual decir que _[El rugido del mar] no se olvida jamás_ es una construcción 'pasiva refleja', que lo es porque puede ser parafraseada por una verdadera construcción 'pasiva' como _El rugido del mar no es olvidado jamás, _y que su 'sujeto' puede ser llamado 'pasivo' (o 'paciente') por esa razón_. _Sin embargo, en mi opinión, tanto esa costumbre como sus fundamentos son más que cuestionables, porque a) las llamadas 'pasivas reflejas' *no* tienen 'morfología' pasiva (= _ser_ + participio pasado pasivo de un verbo  transitivo), sino *activa* (nuestro ejemplo contiene _olvida_, no _es olvidado_); b) tampoco es cierto que la construcción 'pasiva refleja' sea semánticamente equivalente a una construcción pasiva 'de verdad', ni, por tanto, es adecuado decir que su 'sujeto' es 'pasivo' o 'paciente': _Todas las casas de esta parte de la ciudad se incendiaron_ *no es* en absoluto equivalente en condiciones de verdad (grosso modo: en significado) a la oración pasiva _Todas las casas de esta parte de la ciudad fueron incendiadas; _c) las llamadas 'pasivas reflejas' rechazan absolutamente la adición de un argumento 'Agente/Experimentante/Causante' (cf. _*El rugido del mar no se olvida jamás *por nadie que lo haya oido*_), mientras que las pasivas 'de verdad' *permiten* *no expresarlo*, desde luego, pero *no rechazan su expresión*, y por tanto no cabe considerarlas construcciones equivalentes; y d) aunque es cierto que en la construcción 'activa' de un verbo transitivo donde hay 'sujeto' y 'complemento directo' este (con rol de 'Paciente', digamos) corresponde al 'sujeto' de ese mismo verbo en su construcción 'pasiva' - y por eso se suele hablar de 'sujetos pasivos/pacientes' - en la llamada construcción de 'pasiva refleja' *no hay nada de eso*. El verbo a) está usado en su modalidad 'inacusativa' (intransitiva), no 'transitiva' (= acusativa); b) lleva un 'sujeto' (preverbal, o postverbal, si a la vez es Foco) pero *no* lleva 'complemento directo' (o en todo caso cabría decir que su 'complemento directo' es un _se_ anafórico co-referencial con el 'sujeto'; i.e., un reflexivo); c) no asigna roles de Agente y Paciente diferenciables, y por tanto puede decirse que no asigna ninguno de esos roles; y d) va con morfología activa porque nuestra lengua permite concebir entidades no dotadas de intencionalidad/sensibilidad como *protagonistas* (pero no necesariamente 'pacientes', ni 'pasivos') de múltiples estados y procesos. Si decidimos que 'activo' (o 'actor', y 'acción') son predicados que solo convienen a seres dotados de intencionalidad (olvidándonos de los 'volcanes activos', los 'virus activos',  los 'mecanismos activos', 'la acción de las bacterias', etc., por ejemplo) no podremos decir que el rugido del mar es un 'Agente', ni siquiera un 'Actor', habrá que inventar otra categoría, pero ¿por qué ha de ser la de 'Paciente', especialmente en un caso como el presente? ¿Qué se supone que 'padece' el rugido del mar al *no* ser olvidado (o no olvidarse a sí mismo)? Esta forma de hablar tradicional es resultado de nuestro antropocentrismo y, cuando se intenta convertir esas categorías, antes técnicas, ahora parte del saber popular, en términos de uso científico (por ejemplo en una gramática), mas bien contribuye a oscurecer que a clarificar las cosas. Por tanto, yo prefiero no llamar 'pasivo' ni 'paciente' al sujeto de _... y no se olvida jamás.

S._


----------



## S.V.

_Se les oye una vez en la vida y no se olvida_*n*_ jamás.
_
Luego a debatir cómo de repente la relación semántica que suponíamos no existía nos fuerza a agregar una marca plural. Si _se olvidan_ es _son olvidadas_, pero no en el singular; porque luego _nos incendiamos_.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, Sibutlasi.

Acabo de leer tu largo post. Como es bastante denso, tendré que darle otra leída, más detenida, para entenderlo bien ( no soy tan inteligente  ).
Pero quiero acotar que, aunque no puedo fundamentarlo tan bien como tú, a mí el concepto de pasiva refleja nunca me gustó. Parece un As sacado de la manga por la RAE, para justificar gramaticalmente la falta de concordancia sujeto-verbo en una oración impersonal. _Los rugidos del mar no se olvida jamás _es como, para mí, debería decirse (suena raro, pero es por la falta de costumbre). 

Aun así, elijo ser pragmático, y si alguien hace una consulta, le contesto en base a lo que está establecido, esté o no de acuerdo.


----------



## Diddy

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.  La verdad, con todo y todo, me sigue incomodando ese "le" a medio camino, pues no logro clasificarlo dentro de la nomenclatura que normalmente utilizo en el análisis sintáctico de oraciones. Tendré que investigar muy a fondo los nuevos términos que aquí ponen, pues les confieso que es primera vez, después de muchos años de estar utilizando la misma nomenclatura, que "me sobran piezas" y que no encajan dentro de ninguno de los términos que siempre había utilizado.
Saludos,


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Yo no tengo duda. Ese _le _(_lo_ en los países sin leísmo) es OD en una oración impersonal.

Nos vemos .


----------



## flljob

Es un dativo. Si lo focalizas requieres la preposición "a":
Al mar se le oye desde muchos kilómetros
compáralo con:
El mar se lo oye desde muchos kilómetros
Concuerdo con Sibutlasi en que es una construcción inacusativa, y, por lo tanto, el verbo es intransitivo.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, flljob.

¿Voy perdendo 2 a 1 ?

Lo que decía Sibutlasi tenía que ver con cuestionar el concepto de "sujeto pasivo" en la pasiva refleja. Hay que interpretarlo en ese contexto.

Ten en cuenta que todas las definiciones que da el DRAE de _oír _lo dan como transitivo. Y no creo que pueda volverse intransitivo en una impersonal.

_A Juan se lo oye poco. _¿Qué es _lo_ (no _le_) en este caso?
_A Juan se le oye poco la voz. _En este caso, _le _es correcto y es OI. Y _la voz_ es OD.

Pero lo voy a pensar, porque nadie es infalible, y menos yo .


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, flljob.

En este sitio:
https://virtualmenteacablog.wordpress.com/2009/02/28/oraciones-impersonales/
acabo de encontrar este ejemplo (copio y pego):

_No se oye al niño._ “se” es signo de cuasi-refleja impersonal, “al niño” es OD, que puede ser reemplazado por el pronombre objetivo “lo” como en la siguiente oración: _No se lo oye.
_
Es muy parecida a la oración que estamos discutiendo.

Bueno, nos vemos .
_


_


----------



## flljob

No puede ser transitiva porque no existe el agente.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, flljob .



flljob said:


> No puede ser transitiva porque no existe el agente.


¿Podrías ampliar el concepto?

Tal vez lo que querés decir es:
_Juan oye a María._ Es transitiva. En pasiva: _María es oída por Juan._ Juan, el sujeto activo, es ahora el agente.
_Juan le habla a María. _Es intransitiva. No puede ser puesta en pasiva, y por lo tanto no hay agente.

Por consiguiente, toda oración impersonal, al no haber un sujeto que pueda ser agente, es necesariamente intransitiva.

¿Es algo así?


----------



## flljob

Mira aquí.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, flljob.

El link es un poco largo para leerlo en poco tiempo. Pero leyendo aquí y allá, parece que están hablando de la intransitividad de los verbos pronominales.
Pero _oír_ no es pronominal. En _se le oye,_ _*se*_ funciona sintácticamente como marca de oración impersonal, no como pronombre.
Si _oír_ fuese pronominal ni siquiera podría haber intercalado un enclítico (_se* le* oye_), ya que en un verbo pronominal el pronombre que lo acompaña siempre es parte del núcleo verbal.

En todo caso, si podés señalarme qué parte leer de ese largo hilo, te lo agradeceré .

P.D.: volviendo un poco para atrás, tené en cuenta que en una oración impersonal no hay agente porque no hay sujeto, no porque sea intransitiva.


----------



## cieloymar

Hola amigos...estoy nuevo aqui.

¿Que es el mejor manera para mi aprender el significado de todas estas palabras, y también de estos conceptos? Gracias.


Se = *objeto directo.* Pronombre que se refiere al rugido del mar
le = *objeto indirecto (se le oye A ÉL)*
oye = *núcleo del predicado*
una vez = circunstancial
en la vida =* circunstancial*
y = *nexo*
no = circunstancial
se = objeto directo. También se refiere al rugido del mar
olvida = *NP*
jamás = circunstancial.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Hola, cieloymar.

Tienes la misma confusión que flljob. Crees que _*le*_ es OI, cuando en realidad es un caso de leísmo. _Se *lo* oye._ El leísmo es causa de mucha confusión.

Observa lo siguiente:
_Se le habla a él._ Esta oración es intransitiva. ¿Por qué? Porque _hablar_ es verbo intransitivo, y los verbos intransitivos originan oraciones intransitivas. Fíjate que no puedo ponerla en voz pasiva. _Él es hablado_ resulta agramatical.
En cambio:
_Se le oye a él._ Esta oración es transitiva. ¿Por qué? Porque _oír_ es verbo transitivo, y los verbos transitivos originan oraciones transitivas. Fíjate que puedo ponerla perfectamente en voz pasiva: _Él es oído._ Por lo tanto,_* le*_ es OD, y debe ser _*lo*_, no _*le*_.

Mastícalo, y verás.

Un abrazo .

P.D.: lo olvidaba. En tu análisis,_* se *_no es OD. Es marca de oración impersonal (M. Imp.) y no desempeña ninguna función sintáctica. Consulta casos de oraciones impersonales con *se* (hay muchos artículos en la web) y lo comprobarás.


----------



## S.V.

Creo que Cielo preguntaba cómo aprender sobre esos términos, y el texto es copia del mensaje original de Diddy. Todos deben tener su página en Wikipedia, o en algún libro de gramática básica, Ymar.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

S.V. said:


> Creo que Cielo preguntaba cómo aprender sobre esos términos, y el texto es copia del mensaje original de Diddy.


Tenés razón, S.V., no me había dado cuenta... . Bueno, no edito ese post porque le viene bien al hilo, de todos modos.


----------



## flljob

No es ninguna equivocación, compara:
Juan se ve el pie. Se lo ve.
Juan se ve la pierna. Se la ve.
A Juan se le ve diariamente por estas calles.

Un verbo transitivo se vuelve intransitivo con el pronombre "se".

El agua pudre las raíces. Pero:
Las raíces se pudren. En este caso, el "se" no es transitivo; si lo fuera, podrías duplicarlo: Las raíces se pudren a sí mismas. Esta última es completamente ilógica.

Creo que estás de acuerdo en que los verbos intransitivos no pueden llevar complementos directos. 

Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> No es ninguna equivocación, compara:
> Juan se ve el pie. Transitiva. Sujeto: _Juan._ OD: _el pie_. Se lo ve. Transitiva. Sujeto tácito. OD.: _lo_
> Juan se ve la pierna. Transitiva. Sujeto: _Juan._ OD: _la pierna._ Se la ve. Transitiva. Sujeto tácito. OD: _la_
> A Juan se le ve diariamente por estas calles. Impersonal *transitiva.* OD: _Juan _y _le._
> 
> Un verbo transitivo se vuelve intransitivo con el pronombre "se".


Como ves por lo que he puesto en azul, todas las oraciones son transitivas. La última equivale a: _Juan es visto diaramente por estas calles_. Si fuera intransitiva no podría ser puesta en voz pasiva.


----------



## flljob

¿Existen las impersonales transitivas?

Se come diariamente ¿Es transitiva?
La carne se pudre ¿Es transitiva?
Juan es visto diariamente ¿Es transitiva?

No puede existir impersonalidad transitiva (¿será mejor "transitividad impersonal"?) como ya lo explicaron en un mensaje anterior.


----------



## S.V.

flljob said:


> Las raíces se pudren. En este caso, el "se" no es transitivo.



Porque es lo mismo que _incendiarse_, que también llamaron pasivo: Las casas se incendian. Nosotros nos incendiamos. Las raíces se pudren. Nuestros cuerpos, no, _nosotros_ nos podrimos. Luego no lo podemos duplicar porque el _se_ reflexivo es algo aparte.

Si dice también que es inacusativo, ciertamente podríamos ver lo mismo en _Se le mata_ y _Él muere_. Si la primera puede construirse como _Él es matado_, el inacusativo originalmente también se construyó con _ser_: «y a la fábula que es muerta ha de hacer resucitar» (Cervantes). Si se comparan, es porque ambos refieren que el sujeto sufre [muerte]. Pero no es que el primero ganara intransitividad, sino que el ultimo perdió sus marcas pasivas.

De aquí igual, la idea de que no es paciente, si _se le mata_ y _él muere_ significan lo mismo. Sib menciona que se rechaza la _adición_ del argumento, pero justo como en _él muere_ el sujeto es lo que sufre [muerte], en _se le mata_ el sujeto inexpreso dentro de _se_ es lo que inflige [muerte]. Como menciona Guillermo, es indefendible decir que en _A Juan se le oye poco la voz _sería CI ese _voz_; si la orginal _Se oye la voz_ permite agregar el mismo argumento que un intransitivo puro?, es porque el último puede contrastarse con el primero, no el caso contrario. _Mentir_ es 'proferir mentiras', tal _mentira_ dentro del significado pueden recaer en otro objeto, y al final _Le miente_ nos significa 'mentiras son dichas _a él_'. O bien, _Se le dice una mentira_. Pero tal contraste nunca cambió la función de cada cosa.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

flljob said:


> ¿Existen las impersonales transitivas?
> 
> Se come diariamente ¿Es transitiva? Podría serlo si añadimos un objeto directo...
> La carne se pudre ¿Es transitiva? Esta no es impersonal
> Juan es visto diariamente ¿Es transitiva? Y esta está en forma pasiva...
> 
> No puede existir impersonalidad transitiva (¿será mejor "transitividad impersonal"?) como ya lo explicaron en un mensaje anterior.


Hola.

Interesante hilo... Si el primero de tus ejemplos lo modificamos un poco y decimos "Aquí se come *carne *dos veces a la semana" sigue siendo impersonal pero sí que es transitiva, ¿no?
Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> ¿Existen las impersonales transitivas?


Totalmente._ Se vende esta casa, _por ejemplo. También pueden ser intransitivas.



flljob said:


> Se come diariamente ¿Es transitiva? Impersonal intransitiva.
> La carne se pudre ¿Es transitiva? Es intransitiva, pero NO es impersonal. El sujeto es _la carne._ En este caso el verbo es pronominal: _pudrir*se*_, no _pudrir_.
> Juan es visto diariamente ¿Es transitiva? Es impersonal, pero es transitiva, en voz pasiva.





flljob said:


> No puede existir impersonalidad transitiva (¿será mejor "transitividad impersonal"?) como ya lo explicaron en un mensaje anterior.


 Sí, existe perfectamente.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Estamos posteando tan rápido que se mezcla todo .
Primero quiero terminar de constestar el post #40 de flljob.

Continúo:


flljob said:


> El agua pudre las raíces. Transitiva. Sujeto el agua. Verbo transitivo: pudre. Pero:
> Las raíces se pudren. En este caso, el "se" no es transitivo; si lo fuera, podrías duplicarlo: Las raíces se pudren a sí mismas. Esta última es completamente ilógica.


_Las raíces se pudren _es es intransitiva con verbo pronominal. Por esa razón no puede agregarse "a sí mismas". Es un caso distinto a _El agua pudre las raíces, _donde _pudrir_ es transitivo, no pronominal.


----------



## flljob

Una impersonal transitiva que conozco, y creo que es la única que existe es
Hay muchos delincuentes en México

Saludos

"Aquí se come carne diariamente" sigue siendo intransitiva.
El "se" transitivo es reflexivo forzosamente.
Juan se ve a sí mismo diariamente, en este caso, Juan es agente; pero, A Juan se le ve diariamente, no puedes decir A Juan se le ve a sí mismo diariamente.
Los transitivos pueden duplicarse.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Interesante hilo... Si el primero de tus ejemplos lo modificamos un poco y decimos "Aquí se come *carne *dos veces a la semana" sigue siendo impersonal pero sí que es transitiva, ¿no?


Sí, y me corrijo, porque en el apuro me equivoqué: siempre fue *transitiva,* con OD omitido.


----------



## flljob

Como dicen los mexicanos: ¡Chale! Un verbo que no tiene OD, como comer, es intransitivo; cuando lo tiene es transitivo:

Juan come pollo.
Juan come para no morir.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> "Aquí se come carne diariamente" sigue siendo intransitiva.
> El "se" transitivo es reflexivo forzosamente.


No, hombre. Es transitiva. El _*se*_ es marca de oración impersonal. No tiene función sintáctica.



flljob said:


> Juan se ve a sí mismo diariamente, en este caso, Juan es agente;


_Juan_ es sujeto. La oración es reflexiva.



flljob said:


> pero, A Juan se le ve diariamente, no puedes decir A Juan se le ve a sí mismo diariamente.
> Los transitivos pueden duplicarse.


_A Juan se le ve diariamente_ no es reflexiva. Por ello no cabe "a sí mismo". Es una impersonal. Juan es OD. Y hay leísmo: _A Juan se *lo* ve diariamente._


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> Como dicen los mexicanos: ¡Chale! Un verbo que no tiene OD, como comer, es intransitivo; cuando lo tiene es transitivo:
> 
> Juan come pollo.
> Juan come para no morir.


Las dos oraciones son transitivas. La transitividad de una oración la da el verbo. No la presencia explícita de un objeto directo.


----------



## S.V.

flljob said:


> Como dicen los mexicanos: ¡Chale! Un verbo que no tiene OD, como comer, es intransitivo; cuando lo tiene es transitivo:


No estoy de acuerdo para nada, Flljob. A penas unos cuantos chícharos, ya sea de México, de Perú o España, dicen 'OD' o 'intransitivo' o 'transitivo'. Y menos aún saben qué es qué, como todos nosotros aquí. Ah, pero sí, ese _comer_ es intransitivo.

Pero vea que Guillermo debe querer hablar ahora sobre la 'verdadera intransitivad' de los verbos, que también daría de qué hablar.


----------



## flljob

Si lo quieres ver así, no hay ningún problema. La lengua evoluciona. Pero a mí me parece que es igual a decir que "Juan es visto por todos" es una oración transitiva en forma pasiva. Si sigo tu lógica, esa es una gran verdad.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

S.V. said:


> No estoy de acuerdo para nada, Flljob. A penas unos cuantos chícharos, ya sea de México, de Perú o España, dicen 'OD' o 'intransitivo' o 'transitivo'. Y menos aún saben qué es qué, como todos nosotros aquí. Ah, pero sí, ese _comer_ es intransitivo.
> 
> Pero vea que Guillermo debe querer hablar ahora sobre la 'verdadera intransitivad' de los verbos, que también daría de qué hablar.


Me refería al "chale". Los españoles (me refiero a los gramáticos) prefieren usar el acusativo. He leído a Cano, a Bosque y a Rodríguez Ramalle, y tienen una gran dificultad para explicarlo. Ignacio Bosque llega a decir que con objetos inanimados no se debe usar la construcción con "se" pronominalizada porque siempre debe sustituir a "a él/ella/ellos, etc.", es decir, el supuesto OD siempre debe ir precedido por la preposición "a", que usada con objetos es marca de caso oblicuo; sin embargo, tanto en España como en América, la construcción se usa con objetos y animales, y al focalizar el supuesto OD siempre usamos la preposición "a".


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob:
_Juan es visto por todos_ es transitiva, en voz pasiva.

Amigos: creo que no deberíamos perder de vista la oración que originó el hilo. Ni quiero pensar el lío que tendrá Diddy si aún sigue leyendo...


----------



## S.V.

Sí, es un hecho que es imposible construirlo como pasiva refleja, hacer _rugido_ lo que llaman 'sujeto paciente'. No tenemos problema con la marca plural en _se oyen rugidos_, pero nos es imposible _Se los/les oye*n*_, con el mismo significado. Probablemente tener el pronombre ahí enseguida imposibilitó su confusión, mezclarlo con la función que nunca posee, de sujeto. Quizá lo mismo sucede con la preposición. Si antes "solo existían las pasivas reflejas" [2.2] y luego esa _a_ sirvió para diferenciarlas (_se ve*n* perros_, _se ve_ a los perros_), sea talvez que también se nos quedó la preposición junto con el _le_, y por ello decimos naturalmente "_A la papa se le llama patata en España_". Igual como diríamos de alguna María, o de una mascota querida.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Flljob:
Creo que nuestra discrepancia se reduce a lo siguiente: tú dices que una oración impersonal no puede ser transitiva. ¿Es una postura personal (que, desde ya, respetaría)? Porque ejemplos de impersonales transitivas abundan en la web.
Me gustaría que ampliaras el concepto de por qué impersonalidad y transitividad son incompatibles.


----------



## flljob

Mejor te sugiero que leas el libro de Rafael Cano, editorial Gredos, de 1981. El título no lo recuerdo, pero es algo como "La transitividad en español". También hay otro libro de editorial Visor, cuyo título es "Las construcciones con se". El que más me gustó es el de Rodríguez Ramalle, de editorial Castalia.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Pero entonces, ¿hablas en nombre de una corriente de opinión entre los gramáticos (que, repito, si fuera el caso, es perfectamente respetable)?
Creo que cuando alguien como Diddy hace una consulta, deberíamos contestarle de acuerdo a la corriente principal, lo que suele encontrarse en los manuales de enseñanza. De lo contrario, el que consulta se queda sin nada.


----------



## flljob

¿Cual es la corriente principal? En México usamos "le" para esta construcción, masculino o femenino y lo sentimos como un dativo, no complemento directo. En España usan "le" para el masculino y "la" para el femenino, pero hay un problema: los españoles son leístas (me refiero a la norma culta). Y en Argentina lo usan a la italiana. Pero in italiano existe la diferencia en el pronombre directo y el indirecto de 3a. persona; además, el orden es diferente.

También he visto ejemplos colombianos, chilenos y peruanos en que se usa igual que en México. Me parece que Aviador (chileno) lo usa a la manera argentina.

Tal vez lo más "saludable" es seguir el consejo de Ignacio Bosque.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Guillermogustavo said:


> flljob:
> _Juan es visto por todos_ es transitiva, en voz pasiva.
> 
> Amigos: creo que no deberíamos perder de vista la oración que originó el hilo. Ni quiero pensar el lío que tendrá Diddy si aún sigue leyendo...



No te preocupes, creo que todos tenemos la suficiente capacidad de abstracción, él sabrá cómo generalizar lo que aquí se discuta.

Saludos, me despido de este hilo.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

flljob said:


> ¿Cual es la corriente principal? En México usamos "le" para esta construcción, masculino o femenino y lo sentimos como un dativo, no complemento directo. En España usan "le" para el masculino y "la" para el femenino, pero hay un problema: los españoles son leístas (me refiero a la norma culta). Y en Argentina lo usan a la italiana. Pero in italiano existe la diferencia en el pronombre directo y el indirecto de 3a. persona; además, el orden es diferente.
> 
> También he visto ejemplos colombianos, chilenos y peruanos en que se usa igual que en México. Me parece que Aviador (chileno) lo usa a la manera argentina.
> 
> Tal vez lo más "saludable" es seguir el consejo de Ignacio Bosque.


La ortodoxia gramatical establece que ese _*le*_ (_Se *le* oye_) es OD. 
Creo que cuando alguien como Diddy hace una consulta, deberíamos ceñirnos a la ortodoxia. Y si vamos a proponer posturas no ortodoxas (muy respetables, por cierto, porque una lengua es algo vivo y en evolución), aclararlo debidamente. De lo contrario, de poco le servirá a quien hace la consulta.


----------

